# Ford F-450 4x4 Diesel



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

clancrawford55 said:


> I think the cost of replacing those 6-19.5 tires is enough to put new tires on my Yota twice!


yeah but mine last 100,000miles easy.


Mine are 19.5 angus but mine is an older truck.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

:laughing: 

I used to own/operate a Tandem axle flat deck delivery truck.

it was similar to the one at thebottom


Had a gvw of approx 50'000 lb

It was a 535 cubic inch GAS motor. It had a 5+4 as well

Those were sweet, 2 transmissions to shift.



20 possible forward gear choices. Most diesel pickup drivers would not have a clue how to drive a "real" truck

I miss that truck.


----------

